# Need Advice



## Trying2getitRIGHT

So Ive been running the "MAP"
Ive lost 70 lbs and look great.
Im balancing the alpha with the beta male.
My wife at times is very responsive and sweet/affectionate. Yet at times she acts like she wants nothing to do with me. She is pretty overweight, and has low self esteem. I just dont notice a huge difference, she still seems pretty uninterested. Certain times of month better.


----------



## kenyaone

Low self esteem makes a person develop negative attitude towards self and everything abound. The size and shape of her may be cause of her purporting to be a lesser person than she ought to be. Walk her through recovery path to self esteem and the negative effects will be retrogressed. 

Sent from my TECNO-H3 using Tapatalk


----------

